# Omg!  It Fits!!



## MedicPrincess (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok so I bought this dress 2 years ago.  I said, heck someday I may get to wear it.  And it was a charity sale for Covenant Hospice, so it wasn't to much $$.

So tonight, I found it again in the back of my closet and figured, what the heck.  Lets see how much longer til I can squeeze my rear into this....  And holy cow, I could even breath.  I couldn't believe it. 

Now I need to find a reason to actually wear it somewhere other than my bedroom....wonder how the bosses would take to me waltzing into work in it....just once.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 27, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:


> Now I need to find a reason to actually wear it somewhere other than my bedroom....wonder how the bosses would take to me waltzing into work in it....just once.



Well, there's always your upcoming "wedding" with your favorite frequent flyer.


----------



## bumpus (Aug 28, 2006)

Hehe.  You could at least be nice enough to go pick him up a $3 suit at Good Will


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 28, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:


> Well, there's always your upcoming "wedding" with your favorite frequent flyer.


 
HA!  Black would be SOOOO appropritate too!  Perfect.  Your so smart.


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 28, 2006)

congrats! you should feel very proud of yourself for reaching your goal! keep up the good work! i'm on a similar track trying to get in shape! reading about others is always inspiring.


----------

